# GPU Load at 0% on AMD RX 400 series cards



## Enz_Compat (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm seeing a 0% GPU load on RX 400 series cards. I can confirm seeing this on the RX 480 (screenshot), RX 470 on GPU-Z versions 2.7, 2.8, 2.9 and 2.10. Rolling the drivers back to 18.5.1 resolves the issue, so it seems to be driver related. I haven't had the chance to see if this also happens with the RX 460 or RX 580 yet.

I've also been seeing this regardless of the rest of the system hardware, since it happens on both Intel and AMD CPUs.

We also see 0% GPU load in Afterburner, but by enabling the Unify GPU option in Afterburner, the GPU load returns actual data.

Does anyone know of any settings in GPU-Z that would allow fetching the GPU Load information or any workarounds that don't involve rolling back drivers?

Edit: I'm not talking about a 0% GPU load while idle. I'm talking about GPU-Z returning a 0% load while the GPU is in-use, in this case by PC games.


----------



## 27MaD (Sep 12, 2018)

?! what ?!


My 750 TI , bro it should be 0% , you are fine .


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 12, 2018)

Is that card flashed to RX580 BIOS by any chance?


----------



## Enz_Compat (Sep 12, 2018)

The GPU load is naturally at 0% if the card isn't working, which is what I assume is happening in 27MaD's screenshot. When it's being used, the GPU load actually has a value (ran my own 750 Ti). 

And no, my RX 400 cards are not flashed with the RX580 BIOS.


----------



## 27MaD (Sep 12, 2018)

Enz_Compat said:


> The GPU load is naturally at 0% if the card isn't working, which is what I assume is happening in 27MaD's screenshot. When it's being used, the GPU load actually has a value (ran my own 750 Ti).
> 
> And no, my RX 400 cards are not flashed with the RX580 BIOS.


You are fine dude , it should be 0% while doing nothing , but i've noticed something , your GPU temp is very high at idle .


----------



## Enz_Compat (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm not idle. I know these numbers are low or nil at idle. Idle stats aren't the issue.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 12, 2018)

If I look at your GPU Z screenshot all I can really see is that your core and memory clocks aren't reporting the right clock, otherwise I'm seeing a normal temperature rise curve over there along with a 'normal' load temperature and a natural spiky chart on all of those graphs.

I take it your ingame performance is fine - it looks like a minor flaw with this driver. Did you do a clean reboot yet after reinstalling and did you restart GPU Z? Do you have other monitoring software running?


----------



## Enz_Compat (Sep 12, 2018)

You're right, performance is fine and it runs as expected. The sensors are really the only thing that's off. And again, the sensors are fine with the 18.5.1 or older drivers.

We've been running into this problem for a while now on several different systems, some of which are clean Windows installations, while we've swapped the GPUs on others.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 13, 2018)

Confirmed on RX 470 & RX 480, seems to be an AMD driver issue, I reached out to them to report and possibly get info on a workaround/fix.


----------

